# Any one from Calgary?!?!



## ajohnc (Aug 16, 2010)

hey guys,

I am moving to Calgary in 3 weeks and would love to know if there are any people that live there are involved with car detailing?
I am looking to do some work experience so i can learn as much as possible about it....


----------

